# Sensitive Subject DEATH and airline costs



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi guys please can I ask a very sensitive question in relation to death. Has anybody got experience in flying a loved one or relative/ friend from Cyprus to the UK in a coffin. 

I would like to know the costs and what is involved in relation to doing this


----------



## ellados (Dec 8, 2010)

thorrrr said:


> Hi guys please can I ask a very sensitive question in relation to death. Has anybody got experience in flying a loved one or relative/ friend from Cyprus to the UK in a coffin.
> 
> I would like to know the costs and what is involved in relation to doing this


May be worth you having a chat with Maureen Watt 96783112 - she's a very nice lady who runs a business in the funeral care industry.

Good luck


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

My partner, who is still in the UK, works for a funeral director. They go to the cargo terminals at airports to collect deceased people when the need arises.


----------

